# Zesty AM Fit Mullet



## horaz (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr (*2019*) ein Zesty AM Fit 4.0 mit 29" in Größe L geleistet, bewusst mit dem Gedanken einige Umbauten vorzunehmen (zB Bremse und Sattelstütze)

Als nächstes wären die Laufräder dran.

Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob eine Umbau auf Mullet (vorne bleiben 29" und hinten neue 27,5") eine Option wäre.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Da das Zesty AM Fit von vornherein einen FlipChip auf 27,5" bietet, sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Würde mich über Berichte von Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

Anscheinend habe ich hier einen Thread für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

Zuerst kommen wir zur Benennung:
Mullet ist schlecht: Wer sagt schon VoKuHiLa für VoLaHiKu


----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

69er ist nicht nur sexistisch sondern auch wieder falsch rum.


----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

Ich bin für 297 oder besser - etwas cooler - MX.


----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

Ich habe relativ lange gebraucht, bis ich den Umbau gewagt habe. Geholfen beim ersten Schritt hat mir die Seite:
https://fullattack.cc/mullet-mx-faut-il-charger-la-mule/


----------



## horaz (6. September 2021)

Der wichtigste letzte Tritt war allerdings eine Ausfahrt mit meinem alten Specialized Enduro Evo in 26" auf meinen Hometrails. Das hat wegen seiner Agilität - trotz des 170mm/180mm Federwegs - tatsächlich viel mehr (fast vergessenen) Spaß gemacht, als das 29" 140mm Lapierre.
Also Flipchip auf 27,5", neues Laufrad hinten und Spaß haben. Und ich hatte Spaß: viel mehr als mit dem großen Hinterrad (Für 27,5" komplett müsste ich noch den Winkel im Steuersatz anpassen)..
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mir außerdem einen neuen Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg (170mm) und einen neuen Airshaft für die Gabel (160mm) gegönnt habe.
Der Lenk- und der Sitzwinkel sind etwas flacher (auch wegen des längeren Federwegs vorne - gemessen habe ich nicht).
Ist also mehr ein Spicy MX.
Macht aber - wie gesagt mehr Spaß, auch wenn ich nicht schneller bin.


----------



## mani.r (29. Oktober 2021)

Servus. 
Was eine Dämpferlänge hast Du genommen?
Danke


----------



## horaz (31. Oktober 2021)

Hola!
Es gab bei mir inzwischen weitere Upgrades, um aber auf Deine Frage einzugehen: Die Dämpferlänge ist und bleibt 205mm.
Mit einem Hub von 57,5mm bringt der Dämpfer einen Federweg im Hinterbau von 140mm, mit 60mm 150mm, mit 62,5mm 160mm und mit 65mm Hub 170mm Federweg.
Falls man ein 29" auf 297/MX umbauen will, muss der FlipChip auf 27,5" gedreht werden, falls man ein 27,5" auf 297/MX umbauen will, bleibt der FlipChip bei 27,5" und der Steuersatzwinkel wird auf den Winkel für 29" geändert.
D.h. ich fahre vorne 29" mit 160mm Federweg und hinten 27,5" mit 170mm Federweg.
Gern geschehen


----------



## horaz (31. Oktober 2021)

Abgesehen davon war meine Original-Revelation-Gabel defekt, auch wenn ich das lange nicht wahrhaben wollte und einfach dachte sie sei schlicht scheiße.
Die Standrohreinheit war zwar wenig aber mehr als genug verzogen. Daher habe ich mir eine neue CSU besorgt.
Allerdings habe ich nicht daran geglaubt, diese so schnell so günstig zu bekommen. Daher bin ich vorher in die Vollen gegangen und habe mir eine Cane Creek Helm Coil mit 160mm besorgt.
Was soll ich sagen: ich bin begeistert. "Leider" so sehr, dass ich nach zwei Ausfahrten den Dämpfer auch auf Coil tauschen wollte.
Der aktuelle Dämpfer ist schon - wie oben geschrieben - nicht mehr original, sondern ein DVO Topaz T3. Ein toller Dämpfer, und auf dem Trail und im Downhill tausendmal besser als der originale Rockshox Deluxe - selbst mit MegNeg. Aber der Firm-Modus führt - evt. auch durch das ovale Kettenblatt - zu einem erheblichen Wippen.
Für einen Ersatz durch Coil habe ich mir zwar Zeit bis zum Frühjahr gegeben, bin aber auf ein Angebot bei bikeinsel gestoßen, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte und habe mir dort einen Kitsuma Coil mit 65mm Hub geordert (auch wenn mich das fast in den Ruin getrieben hat).
Der wird nun in der kommenden Woche kommen und wenn er angekommen ist, werde ich ihn einbauen und testen.
Dann habe ich mit einem Zesty AM Fit Rahmen ein Stahlfeder-MX-Enduro mit 160mm/170mm Federweg und nach einem schnellen Tausch von Gabel und Dämpfer ein Luftfeder-MX-Trailbike mit 140mm/140mm Federweg (Das Ändern des Federwegs geht beim Topaz mit einem Token). Werde ich dann auch testen.
Und das weitere schöne: Wenn ich das Bedürfnis danach haben sollte, kann ich durch das schlichte tauschen des FlipChips problemlos auf ein 29"-Hinterrad zurück (sollte dann allerdings beim langen Federweg auch den Dämpferhub anpassen, aber ein 29"-Enduro werde ich wohl nie fahren wollen).
Ich bin recht sicher, dass ich begeistert sein werde, immerhin bin ich zwei der Geometrien schon gefahren (29" mit 140mm und 297/MX mit 160/170mm).
Das einzige, was gegen Lapierre spricht, ist m.E. ihre Zugeknöpftheit bzgl. DIY (Soweit ich weiß hat Lapierre früher die Drehmomente direkt an den Verschraubungen am Fahrrad angegeben ... heute leider nicht mehr).


----------



## horaz (1. Mai 2022)

Ziemlich schnell hatte ich Probleme mit der CC Helm, weil der Rebound nicht richtig funktionierte. Drehte ich ihn zu, blieb er zu, auch wenn ich ihn wieder aufdrehte.
Ich hab hier versucht herauszufinden, ob das Problem bekannt ist, bekam aber "nur" den Hinweis mich an Cosmic-Sports zu wenden. Das war vollkommen OK.
Ich war aber erstmal angepisst, die Helm in die Ecke gestellt und habe mich der neuen CSU für meine Revelation zugewandt.
Die lief so gut, wie sie wohl von Anfang an hätte laufen müssen.
Außerdem wurde ich inzwischen ein theoretischer Fan der großen Negativluftkammer.
Daher habe ich meine Revelation auf "Dual-Air" umgebaut. Gefolgt bin ich dabei diesem Beispiel:
https://radtechnik.2ix.de/debonair.php 
Und es funktionerte super.
Ich habe nichts vermisst.
Nur halt jetzt im Frühjahr die CC Helm.
Also mit Cosmic-Sports Kontakt aufgenommen und jetzt habe ich wirklich ein 297/MX Air-Zesty und ein Coil-Spicy und bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

